# Silver cables vs Copper cables!!!



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone... Where can i buy silver cables (DIY) innterlock cables for pre/pro to amp ...Or is copper better to deal with and easier to get a hold of.... obviously silver is a better conductor and it would be more money the copper cables .All i can find is copper DIY but no silver DIY...Any suggestions??

thanks 
berserknitro:explode:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think most members here don't think you're going to hear much (or any) difference between the silver and copper wires. Given that, stick with the (much) cheaper copper.

JCD


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

OK...thanks for the info...I was sliding that!! LOL

berserknitro


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Silver plate is great for very high frequency RF. But no benefit to audio.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll play devil's advocate here:

technically, silver is a better conductor than copper, but MUCH more expensive.

Having said that, the audio and video you get in your theater has already traveled down bundles of copper wire of some sort (in the record, mix, effect, remaster stages). The broadcast standard for interconnects (video mostly) is a copper coax wire, so don't worry about it. Just use copper ones and pocket the savings.

One other thing, I do like gold plated contacts on all my RCA jacks and plugs. It doesnt' tarnish and also has excellent conductivity.

Check out www.bluejeanscable.com (no affiliation) for some good pre-made cables for really cheap prices. They basically make nicer looking version of the same cables used in broadcast and mixing studios (RG6 coax with impedance matched ends).

Best of luck!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Googling came back with these supplies:

Connectors:
http://www.homegrownaudio.com/rca_connectors.htm
http://www.thecablepro.com/cableDetail.php?cID=40&cgID=1

Cable stock:
http://www.silveraudio.com/newtotal2.html
http://www.homegrownaudio.com/bulk_wire.htm

Projects:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Power/diySilver/index.htm

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Silver for audio interconnects has no real benefit. If series impedance (mostly resistance at audio freqs) is a issue -- then just use larger gauge copper wire.

Lowest resistance that silver provides is of benefit when the signal runs on the skin of the conductor which happens at very high frequencies, i.e. Radio Frequencies. At audio freqs the signal can use the entire conductor thickness so just make it thicker (larger gauge).

And the series impedance is only an issue if the target input load impedance is very low. Audio interconnects normally see 600 ohm or higher loads. Good idea to have very thick gauge for speaker interconnects with their low impedances.

Now silver plated antennas with silver plated coax cable & connections are a great idea. :T


----------

